

Programming and ? - mkaziz

I&#x27;ve heard a lot of recommendations that one shouldn&#x27;t just be a (web) programmer with an understanding of (web) technologies, but that one should have an innate understanding of some field and then marry technology into it. Does anyone here have an examples of some fields or industries where they have successfully done this? What made you choose that field? Why was it the right or wrong decision?
======
andrew-lucker
For most development roles that I have encountered, the technology seems to be
most important. However if you want to move into business, product, or
management, then an understanding of how the software will be used becomes
hugely important.

If you fundamentally understand what problem you are solving beyond simply the
technology then you can answer questions like "what feature should be
developed first?" or "how should we organize our data for the customer?"

You can definitely build a career out of being "just a programmer" and that is
what I have done. However being a "clueless developer" is limiting and very
successful people tend to have a mix of both code and industry knowledge.

